# changing grades in HSE, salary issues.



## pcocp (25 Jul 2008)

Anyone have an opinion on the following:

Person works in the HSE for 6 years in a non officer grade position, and is at the top of their current salary scale. 
Person successfully interviews for officer grade position and is offered the position formally.
Person then informed that they must commence new position at the first point of the officer grade salary scale, which is significantly below the top of the old non officer position. (which they are moving from)

Reason given:
As the new position is a completly different job in a completly different environment, length of service previous to taking up new job does not count re position on salary scale, as person has no 'experience' in the job they are moving to. Despite having been told previously, admittedly informally, that their length of service would be taken into account when being placed on the new salary scale, i.e nearest point +1.

Surely length of service has to be considered.....???

PCOCP.


----------



## mathepac (25 Jul 2008)

What did the competition rules say?

What does your union have to say?

How did you manage to be offered a job that the interview panel says you have no 'experience' in? (not getiing at you, I'm just trying to understand the appointment board's logic - if that's not an oxymoron)

If you challenge the commencement point on the new scale, will they withdraw the offer?

Obviously as this is a promotion, the "nearest point + 1" seems fair as it doesn't penalise you for seeking career progression, but then again this is the HSE.

How long would it take you get back to your current level of pay if you take the offer? Obviously you are topped out, so to speak on your current scale, apart from cost-of-living or LSI's if they apply, but is the short-term loss likely to lead to longer-term gain?


----------



## pcocp (25 Jul 2008)

mathepac said:


> What did the competition rules say?
> 
> What does your union have to say?
> 
> ...


 
don't have competition rules to hand.
and have not spoken to the union.

as regards having no experience in the new job - it's an entry level position in this area.

If I challenge the entry point on the new scale then yes I would expect the offer to be withdrawn as there are others interested.

It would take 5 years+ to get back to my current level of pay, I'm looking at a pay cut in the order of €10K. Yes short term loss will lead to long term gain, but the 'short' term is looking like it will be a long time....


----------

